# Swapping Factory Head for a Pioneer Unit



## mjwidd (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Guys.

I have a 96 Sherrod Ford Conversion Van. It still has the original radio. It has 6 speakers which I just replaced, Built into the system along with a factory Amp. My Question is this....Will JUST swapping the head unit out, cause me any problems. I'm going to try and find direct a harness. I really do not want to get into splicing wires and all that. 
Has anyone done this and what problems can I expect?

Also in the very back top cabinet, There is a Orange RCA plug and a 12 Volt port any ideas what this is for?



Thank's Mike.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

You need a factory amp intergration harness for that vehicle...unseen of the model number but. Think it could be a metes 70-5510 or 5520. I think that is for a power antenna, looks like an RCA but not an actual one.


----------

